
Ask HN: Movie Series Like War and Peace - smithmayowa
I just finished seeing bbc adaptation of leo tolstoy&#x27;s war and peace albeit belatedly, and I absolutely loved it, it was very well acted and was a breadth of fresh air in comparison to the vast majority of movie series made nowadays, and so I was wondering if there are other similar series like that around that I could watch.
======
masonic
If you like nonfiction:

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192263/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192263/)

In fiction, the A&E series of Horatio Hornblower films starring Ioan Gruffud
were excellent.

~~~
smithmayowa
Thanks will check them out.

